# rockford fosgate punch 30



## supernova7 (Dec 30, 2009)

ok i got a punch 30 says its like 25w but all i hear is that these old skool punch amps can push all sorts im curious if any of you are familiar with th punch 30 is the power clean i wanted to run 2 8inch for mid bass will this amp be fine? or i might use it for tweets just so you are aware i do aim for sq not mega spl


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

Am pretty sure its perfect for 8" midbass or even tweeters. Hook them up at 4-ohms atleast and no less. But for SQ I would use 8-ohm speakers/tweeters. Also make sure the speakers/tweeters are rated atleast 50watts each. That amp can probably produce 60watts-100watts thats RMS music (I think its unregulated power supply, so move voltage, means more power).


----------



## TREETOP (Feb 11, 2009)

I had one when they were new and ran 16 speakers off of it., tiny little thing but it's got some balls. We used to call it "The Peanut".


----------



## 89grand (Nov 23, 2006)

Yeah, you can two 8" mids off it, by I wouldn't expect it to get very loud. Old school or not, it's still a 50 watts total amp.


----------



## WAwatchnut (Sep 5, 2009)

A couple of dual 4 ohm voice coil subs, running the amp at 2 ohms per channel will help make sure the amp's putting out enough power.


----------



## dodgerblue (Jul 14, 2005)

The Punch 30 was tested 48-wpc 4 ohm stereo and 78-wpc 2 ohm stereo in an Europe based car audio mag around the same time as that show Land of the lost was popular .


----------



## ChrisB (Jul 3, 2008)

I had one of those Punch 30 amplifiers, and Rockford Fosgate had it more than I did. After about the 4th or 5th time I sent it off, I gave it to a friend of mine. Good thing I had it professionally installed in the summer of 1991 because who knows what RF would have done with regards to my warranty.


----------



## 89grand (Nov 23, 2006)

dodgerblue said:


> The Punch 30 was tested 48-wpc 4 ohm stereo and 78-wpc 2 ohm stereo in an Europe based car audio mag around the same time as that show Land of the lost was popular .


I have an old CA&E magazine that tested it, and it didn't have anywhere near that much power, it believe it was pretty accurately rated if I remember right. I think it put out around 50-60 watts total bridged.

I'll have to go dig up that magazine to quote exactly what it did, but I know they didn't get even close to 48 and 78 watts out of. That's about what a Punch 75 would do.


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

06BLMUSTANGGT said:


> I had one of those Punch 30 amplifiers, and Rockford Fosgate had it more than I did. After about the 4th or 5th time I sent it off, I gave it to a friend of mine. Good thing I had it professionally installed in the summer of 1991 because who knows what RF would have done with regards to my warranty.


Thats messed up if Rockford had it more than you did, lol. Maybe you should of went with the Mosfet 1000.

The only rockfords I used were the old school ones (late 90's models). I used a [email protected], [email protected] and a BD1000 and I liked all of them for subwoofers, never hooked up to mids. I did notice though how the [email protected] got super hot at times and never cut off. No fan, I think it would be better with a fan since it got really hot.


----------



## dodgerblue (Jul 14, 2005)

89grand said:


> I have an old CA&E magazine that tested it, and it didn't have anywhere near that much power, it believe it was pretty accurately rated if I remember right. I think it put out around 50-60 watts total bridged.
> 
> I'll have to go dig up that magazine to quote exactly what it did, but I know they didn't get even close to 48 and 78 watts out of. That's about what a Punch 75 would do.


Good catch 89 , i remembered the pwr. numbers but i failed to remember the model correctly . Went back and checked it was the 45hd that was tested with the above specs - my appologies -


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

dodgerblue said:


> Good catch 89 , i remembered the pwr. numbers but i failed to remember the model correctly . Went back and checked it was the 45hd that was tested with the above specs - my appologies -


Am pretty sure that Punch30 can do atleast 80watts total. Either its 40 per channel or 80 bridge.


----------



## ChrisB (Jul 3, 2008)

Jeanious2009 said:


> Thats messed up if Rockford had it more than you did, lol. Maybe you should of went with the Mosfet 1000.
> 
> The only rockfords I used were the old school ones (late 90's models). I used a [email protected], [email protected] and a BD1000 and I liked all of them for subwoofers, never hooked up to mids. I did notice though how the [email protected] got super hot at times and never cut off. No fan, I think it would be better with a fan since it got really hot.


I stopped buying Rockford Fosgate from July 1991 until January 2000 and just used my old, pre HD, punch 150s from 1991 to 2000. Sometime in 2001 I sold my last Punch 150 and a circa 1997 Solobaric 12 to a friend of mine. He is still using both the amp and sub till this very day... Kind of makes me regret selling them. 

ETA: I take that back.... Somewhere in there I purchased a Punch 4.6x and had problems with it too. It was like the Punch 30 all over again.


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

06BLMUSTANGGT said:


> I stopped buying Rockford Fosgate from July 1991 until January 2000 and just used my old, pre HD, punch 150s from 1991 to 2000. Sometime in 2001 I sold my last Punch 150 and a circa 1997 Solobaric 12 to a friend of mine. He is still using both the amp and sub till this very day... Kind of makes me regret selling them.
> 
> ETA: I take that back.... Somewhere in there I purchased a Punch 4.6x and had problems with it too. It was like the Punch 30 all over again.


Was it the round solobaric? Because those things were the bomb. Dont know about the punch 150, but I do remember the round solos, they hit nice and hard, and sounded good doing it.


----------



## ChrisB (Jul 3, 2008)

Jeanious2009 said:


> Was it the round solobaric? Because those things were the bomb. Dont know about the punch 150, but I do remember the round solos, they hit nice and hard, and sounded good doing it.


Yep, I replaced a pair of 10" Savard HiQs with the single Solobaric in 1997. That subwoofer played nice, loud, and DEEP for what little trunk space it took up in my 1996 Thunderbird. It sounded even louder in my friend's 2001 Civic. 

I tried a 12" L5 a couple of summers ago thinking it would be as good as the original Solobaric. After building FIVE enclosures for it, I determined that I was wrong. 

But back to the OP's topic, I would open up a punch HD to ensure that nothing appears to be missing. IIRC, the driver boards had pieces that tended to corrode and fall off. Making matters worse, I think the driver boards have been long gone for quite some time.


----------



## Orig p30 and p45 forsale (Aug 28, 2021)

I have the Original Punch 30 (before HD version) Rare......$180. And also I have the original before the HD version Punch 45 rare too!! $400. [email protected].


----------



## Orig p30 and p45 forsale (Aug 28, 2021)

The 45 is in my car powering 2 home speakers , 15's. It rocks ! Same thing! May be the first generation before the HD version as being pretty rare??


----------



## Orig p30 and p45 forsale (Aug 28, 2021)

TREETOP said:


> I had one when they were new and ran 16 speakers off of it., tiny little thing but it's got some balls. We used to call it "The Peanut".


I'm selling one


----------

